# M*a*s*h



## JM (Apr 19, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=akfIaeFDfX4&feature=related]YouTube - Mash (1972 - 1974) Intro[/ame]

I never knew the lyrics for the theme song... 

Lyrics to the song 'Suicide is Painless'

Through early morning fog I see

visions of the things to be

the pains that are withheld for me

I realize and I can see...

[REFRAIN]:

that suicide is painless

It brings on many changes

and I can take or leave it if I please.

I try to find a way to make

all our little joys relate

without that ever-present hate

but now I know that it's too late, and...

[REFRAIN]

The game of life is hard to play

I'm gonna lose it anyway

The losing card I'll someday lay

so this is all I have to say.

[REFRAIN]

The only way to win is cheat

And lay it down before I'm beat

and to another give my seat

for that's the only painless feat.

[REFRAIN]

The sword of time will pierce our skins

It doesn't hurt when it begins

But as it works its way on in

The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...

[REFRAIN]

A brave man once requested me

to answer questions that are key

is it to be or not to be

and I replied 'oh why ask me?'

[REFRAIN]

'Cause suicide is painless

it brings on many changes

and I can take or leave it if I please.

...and you can do the same thing if you please.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

Man, was that really 36 years ago?!

Boy, I'm getting old.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 19, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Man, was that really 36 years ago?!
> 
> Boy, I'm getting old.


Same here, but I'll be 38 next week.

Just not old enough to remember LTC Henry Blake from the original airings.

I'll say this much, Harry Morgan did a masterful job portraying COL Sherman T. Potter (no relation to Harry).


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

Definitely a recent recording of the old opening. Back in those days (the 70's) there were no 

TV
PG Symbols in the corner of the screen.


Just an observation.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 19, 2008)

My wife and I went to see the movie, Mash, for our first date on April 23, 1971!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 28, 2008)

I remember watching it in syndication in the early 80's and thinking it was great because in one day you could watch it several times, and not just replays of the same episode. 

I didn't really get into the movie, liked the show much better...

We just saw the movie a couple of years ago and the shower 'mishap' with Hotlips was unexpected, to say the least.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 29, 2008)

Huge MASH fan here.

I have every episode on DVD.

One of the two greatest TV shows of all time. (The greatest being The Andy Griffith Show in my opinion)


----------



## Ivan (Apr 29, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> One of the two greatest TV shows of all time. (The greatest being The Andy Griffith Show in my opinion)



Amen, brother!! Andy's my favorite and MASH is right up there.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Donald,

I think that's Robert Johnson.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 30, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> I'll say this much, Harry Morgan did a masterful job portraying COL Sherman T. Potter (no relation to Harry).



Harry Morgan is 93 this year. If you want to see him in his much younger years, rent the film "The Oxbow Incident" (1942). Morgan and Henry Fonda are the two main stars.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2008)

bookslover said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say this much, Harry Morgan did a masterful job portraying COL Sherman T. Potter (no relation to Harry).
> ...



I remember watching him play Jack Web's side kick in Dragnet. Also in the funny, Support your local Gunfighter with James Garner.

Harry Morgan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 30, 2008)

That morbid little ditty was written by Robert Altman's then 14 year-old-son, makes you wonder what was going on at home.


----------

